# Send to 'Bluetooth' is missing.. Help me please….!!?



## JohnephSi (Feb 25, 2011)

when i right click on songs that i want to transfer to my phone via bluetooth, i just need to choose the ’send to’ option and choose bluetooth..
but now, the bluetooth option in the ’send to’ is missing… please help me


----------



## Goten (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL.

Hehehehe.

C:\Documents and Settings\Your Username\SendTo

There you go....Its hidden.

Peace~~~!


----------



## JohnephSi (Feb 25, 2011)

how iam in windows 7


----------



## harishn (Feb 26, 2012)

In Start menu, search for 'btsendto_explorer.exe'.
Copy the file.
Type 'Run' in Start Menu.Type shell:sendto : A folder fill appear.Paste the file which was copied earlier here. Rename it as Bluetooth..
U R Done.


----------

